# B2227L Reverse Tumbler



## Dunc1 (Aug 17, 2015)

Some time ago "digiex-chris" posted:
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=19212
with a drawing to make a reverse tumbler for this Busy Bee 10 inch lathe.
Well, I added it to my to-do list but other things kept intruding. Now, I need to cut a left-hand thread.

Looking at the pdf supplied in the original thread, how was the tapped hole "A" located? There were no dimensions given.
What are the backing plate dimensions?

Hoping after all this time someone would fill in the blanks. Thanks!


----------



## velocette (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi Dunc1 
Ignoring The standard Drawing Instruction "Do Not Scale"
Did the opposite and came up this ""approximation""
Plate Size  2 inch X 5.75 inch.
  Hole "A"   is on C/L of plate and 4.4 Inch radius from top bolt hole
This May help

Eric


----------



## Dunc1 (Aug 17, 2015)

Big thanks for the info & quick reply


----------

